# cheetahs and dogs



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

We recently watched an episode of Dogs With Jobs that featured Anatolian Shepherds at work in Africa. I had no idea that we were using dogs to help cheetahs in a completely different way in the US:

How unlikely friendship with dogs is saving endangered cheetahs - CBS News


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah so sweet


----------



## msteen (Jun 28, 2015)

I've read about this. Fascinating stuff. Dogs are awesome.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This has been going on at the San Diego Zoo for many years and I've seen it in action quite a few times! They have a regular exhibit type show where the 'friends' are introduced to the zoo guests! They really are BFFs!!!


----------

